# Fluval FX5



## Huskfan13 (Feb 21, 2012)

I recently acquired a used 110 gal tank with a Fluval FX5 filter. Is this a good filter? Will it be enough for the 110? Anything else about it I should need to know. I cleaned it out well and now have it running on my 46 to season the media. How long does that usually take? Thanks in advance


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

fx5's are one of the best filters on the market ....


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

Heck no, I'll give ya 20 bucks for it...jj

It should be enough filtration for your tank depending on what kind and how many fish you plan to stock your tank with. Lol your smaller tank must look like a tidle wave is going thru it!

You still might want to run another filter on it to help out with dead spots, or get some power heads, I like to run more than one filter on my bigger tanks.

As far as length of time to seed it, probably at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, very good filter. I would probably get an HOB filter to just add a little more GPH turnover and to keep surface water agitated for oxygenation but you could go with just the FX5.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

It is a good filter but not a very good or great filter. It can definitely handle that tank.


----------



## Huskfan13 (Feb 21, 2012)

I paid 350 for the 110, the stand, and the filter along with the typical plethora of junk (nets, two air pumps, peer strips etc). It seemed like a good deal


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Huskfan13 said:


> I paid 350 for the 110, the stand, and the filter along with the typical plethora of junk (nets, two air pumps, peer strips etc). It seemed like a good deal


Yeah...seems like a good deal to me. You may want to make a spray bar for the filter before setting it up. It will spread the flow out evenly. What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

smitty said:


> It is a good filter but not a very good or great filter. It can definitely handle that tank.


What makes you say it's not a very good filter?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

The media specifically the sponges inside a canister I can not make sense of. Anyone using a FX5 generally is probably replacing them every 2 years. My Eheims have been running for 15-20 years and I have never had to replace 1 ounce of media. Also all canisters that have water enter at the top looses points with me. Even the Eheims. I swear by the Eheim Classic series because the water enters at the bottom absolutely no chance of bypass.


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

I love my FX5. Have one in my 55, great flow.


----------



## Huskfan13 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am getting micro bubbles out of the filter. Any way to stop this?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Huskfan13 said:


> I am getting micro bubbles out of the filter. Any way to stop this?


What media do you have in the baskets?


----------



## Huskfan13 (Feb 21, 2012)

I've got foam in the outer rings of the baskets. Top two trays have bio balls in the middle and the bottom tray has finer foam in the middle. That's the way it was when I got it. I am open to suggestions on filter media


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

It's a beast, a mini pool filter. There are a lot of threads re: FX5 media and options
congrats on the deal!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The finer foam in the middle tray is probably plugging up with debris, especially if it is the pre-filter.

I use no foam or pads in any of the trays as they clog up too fast.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Deeda said:


> The finer foam in the middle tray is probably plugging up with debris, especially if it is the pre-filter.
> 
> I use no foam or pads in any of the trays as they clog up too fast.


Yeah....I would just remove the foam in the middle and fill it with bio media or something a bit more coarse.


----------



## Huskfan13 (Feb 21, 2012)

Removed all the foam in the trays except a course foam in bottom tray and now bubbles are gone. Filter is working awesome too.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Huskfan13 said:


> Removed all the foam in the trays except a course foam in bottom tray and now bubbles are gone. Filter is working awesome too.


 :thumb:


----------

